# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Negril.com is now https compliant....

## Rob

Not that is was really much of an issue since the only thing we transmit is your username (not real name) and the user password, Negril.com is now fully https (secure) compliant. Thank you for waiting until we could get the new server browser notifications as being secured. We had already had the site security set up for years, now the the actual https will show in your browsers!

Thank you for your patience!

Not to be a "debbie downer", but this morning a major flaw was revealed in ALL wifi connections. Please be aware that even an https setting is not impervious to hacking, but in truth, it never has been... 

Even though we as well as Twitter and Facebook are "secure", anything done on a non-updated system (Microsoft is the only one to have already done the update, Apple is working on distributing it, BE SURE TO ACCEPT the updates) such as Linux, Android, etc. are still vulnerable. 

For "mission critical" stuff like banking, use your direct data providers such as cellphone data plans or a computer on an Ethernet cord/plug connection.

This is no joke.

That is why I spent all day getting this set up on Negril.com.

https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/16/...-vulnerability

----------


## VVHT

Rob, appreciate the update and your stewardship of this site!

Enjoy,

VVHT

----------


## Scott and Janet

👍👍

----------

